# eating 30-60 minutes  following post exercise meal



## max1 (Nov 7, 2010)

i normally train about 7pm(75 minute session) and ive been told that you should consume a meal 30-60 minutes following your post training protien,carbs shake but im unable to do as i feel FULL.
i hit the sack approx 11 pm but dont want to force feed myself and go to bed on full stomach so should i miss this meal?(i have 4 meals during the day prior to training)


----------



## MDR (Nov 7, 2010)

max1 said:


> i normally train about 7pm(75 minute session) and ive been told that you should consume a meal 30-60 minutes following your post training protien,carbs shake but im unable to do as i feel FULL.
> i hit the sack approx 11 pm but dont want to force feed myself and go to bed on full stomach so should i miss this meal?(i have 4 meals during the day prior to training)



If you take in your protein and carbs with a shake, you should be fine.  I'd just wait and eat a meal when you get up, if it makes you uncomfortable to eat at night.


----------



## Built (Nov 7, 2010)

You can't eat between 8PM and 11PM? Seriously? That's when I take in about half of my daily intake! I love going to bed full. However, if you can't, you can't. 

Are you making gains? What are your goals?


----------



## max1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Built said:


> You can't eat between 8PM and 11PM? Seriously? That's when I take in about half of my daily intake! I love going to bed full. However, if you can't, you can't.
> 
> Are you making gains? What are your goals?


 
yes i could eat between 8-11pm but affraid i will put  on belly fat, im currently at 18%bf and i do have some fat on the abs.im 190lbs and been stuck on that weight for past 9 weeks.
goal-200lbs 
12 %bf


----------



## Built (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh - okay, this explains everything.

It doesn't matter what time you eat. Only the quantity. 

I'm cutting right now, so I skip breakfast, eat my first meal in the afternoon, then again in the evening and at bedtime. It makes it easier for me to control my intake. Figure out when you're hungriest and eat then. Skip any meals you feel you don't truly need.

What are your current calories and macronutrient intake (in grams, not percentages)?


----------



## MDR (Nov 7, 2010)

max1 said:


> yes i could eat between 8-11pm but affraid i will put  on belly fat, im currently at 18%bf and i do have some fat on the abs.im 190lbs and been stuck on that weight for past 9 weeks.
> goal-200lbs
> 12 %bf



Don't be afraid to eat.  Eating the wrong food puts on belly fat, not when you eat it.


----------



## Built (Nov 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> Don't be afraid to eat.  Eating the wrong food puts on belly fat, not when you eat it.


Eating TOO MUCH food puts on belly fat.


----------



## max1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Built said:


> Oh - okay, this explains everything.
> 
> It doesn't matter what time you eat. Only the quantity.
> 
> ...


 
calories i dont know i tend to eat 40g-protein 60-70g carbs 10g-fat for each mael


----------



## max1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Built said:


> Oh - okay, this explains everything.
> 
> It doesn't matter what time you eat. Only the quantity.
> 
> ...


 
calories i dont know 
protein-40g
cabs-60-70g
fat-10g each meal


----------



## max1 (Nov 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> Don't be afraid to eat. Eating the wrong food puts on belly fat, not when you eat it.


 
i tend to eat clean


----------



## MDR (Nov 7, 2010)

Built said:


> Eating TOO MUCH food puts on belly fat.



Eating TOO MUCH of the WRONG FOOD puts on fat. If you eat the wrong food, eating too much is much more likely.


----------



## max1 (Nov 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> Eating TOO MUCH of the WRONG FOOD puts on fat. If you eat the wrong food, eating too much is much more likely.


 
so basicly i need to start counting my calories for the day with regards to my goals and not just the amount of protein carbs and fats.is this correct?


----------



## MDR (Nov 7, 2010)

All I'm saying is overeating is a lot easier if you are not feeding your body with quality fuel.  What fills you up longer, a broiled chicken breast or a donut?  In my experience, most people eat too much and they eat too much of the wrong food.  Built is right in that if you eat too much of anything you will gain fat.  I find it much easier to stay within my caloric goals if I focus on eating primarily useful meals, and avoid empty calories, 'cause I'll just be hungry again that much sooner.


----------



## Arra (Nov 7, 2010)

max1 said:


> so basicly i need to start counting my calories for the day with regards to my goals and not just the amount of protein carbs and fats.is this correct?


Where the calories come from is highly important, but just as important is if you have a surplus (for bulking), you break even (maintaining weight), or you burn more than you eat (cutting).

Which of these is your goal?


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 7, 2010)

max1 said:


> so basicly i need to start counting my calories for the day with regards to my goals and not just the amount of protein carbs and fats.is this correct?


If I am incorrect BUILT please correct me.

But I believ Built is saying you have to find the right balance for YOU. What works for someone else may not work for you.
For instance,
I do well on carbs and low fats. You may do well on low carbs, high fats.


----------



## Built (Nov 7, 2010)

max1 said:


> calories i dont know
> protein-40g
> cabs-60-70g
> fat-10g each meal


I'm not sure how many meals you eat. 



max1 said:


> i tend to eat clean


"Clean" is a very subjective descriptor for diet. 

I eat plenty of saturated animal fat, meat, dairy, raw nuts and green veggies. To me, this is clean, but whole-grain bread is a cheat food. 



MDR said:


> Eating TOO MUCH of the WRONG FOOD puts on fat. If you eat the wrong food, eating too much is much more likely.


Eating too much makes you fat. Too much of the wrong food while keeping calories constant won't make a difference. 

I prepack my food. Last week I bought a cupcake at a bake sale - I paid for it with some of the food I had already packed. My calories stayed where I had planned. This will not make me fat. 

However, had I eaten what I packed, PLUS the cupcake, I would have gone over. 

You can become obese eating "clean". You can get ripped to shreds eating crap. Neither approach is advisable. 



max1 said:


> so basicly i need to start counting my calories for the day with regards to my goals and not just the amount of protein carbs and fats.is this correct?


Precisely, yes. 



MDR said:


> All I'm saying is overeating is a lot easier if you are not feeding your body with quality fuel.


Agreed 100%, and apologies for being pedantic about this. If you can't stick to your diet, nothing else matters.



MDR said:


> What fills you up longer, a broiled chicken breast or a donut?  In my experience, most people eat too much and they eat too much of the wrong food.  Built is right in that if you eat too much of anything you will gain fat.  I find it much easier to stay within my caloric goals if I focus on eating primarily useful meals, and avoid empty calories, 'cause I'll just be hungry again that much sooner.


Me too. Most people are like this - although there is a great deal of individual variation as to what is satisfying and what is not. If you're not a fan of that "freakishly hungry" feeling, figure out what makes you feel full and what makes you feel hungry. 


Arra said:


> Where the calories come from is highly important, but just as important is if you have a surplus (for bulking), you break even (maintaining weight), or you burn more than you eat (cutting).
> 
> Which of these is your goal?


The OP is cutting, and currently stalled-out.


----------



## Arra (Nov 7, 2010)

^ Ah, was confused with the addition of weight.

OP: Can you lay out a days' meal plan and tell us what you do training-wise (cardio, weights, and any combination of the two)? I know not every day is the same, but make it as close to it as possible. Pretty much what Built said, clean is very subjective to one's goals, and the way they go about it.


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> All I'm saying is overeating is a lot easier if you are not feeding your body with quality fuel.  What fills you up longer, a broiled chicken breast or a donut?  In my experience, most people eat too much and they eat too much of the wrong food.



that seems to almost always be the case.  very rare to find people over-eating on whole foods.  many people are addicted to sugar in one form or another


----------



## MDR (Nov 7, 2010)

LAM said:


> that seems to almost always be the case.  very rare to find people over-eating on whole foods.  many people are addicted to sugar in one form or another



I suppose it's possible (to overeat on whole foods), but it sure is a lot more work.  I eat a lot of food, but the key for me is not wasting calories.  As I get older, the room for error seems to be getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## Arra (Nov 7, 2010)

MDR said:


> I suppose it's possible (to overeat on whole foods), but it sure is a lot more work.  I eat a lot of food, but the key for me is not wasting calories.  As I get older, the room for error seems to be getting smaller and smaller.


Geezer.


----------



## MDR (Nov 7, 2010)

Arra said:


> Geezer.



Sad, but true.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 7, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm cutting right now, so I skip breakfast, eat my first meal in the afternoon, then again in the evening and at bedtime. It makes it easier for me to control my intake.


 

Built, can a natural bodybuilder use this method without losing to much muscle in the cutting proccess or is this method mainly for people using anobolics?
I've always been led to believe that breakfast is an important meal as your body is in a catabolic state when you wake up and therefore needs nutrients to prevent muscle wastage.


----------



## Arra (Nov 7, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> Built, can a natural bodybuilder use this method without losing to much muscle in the cutting proccess or is this method mainly for people using anobolics?
> I've always been led to believe that breakfast is an important meal as your body is in a catabolic state when you wake up and therefore needs nutrients to prevent muscle wastage.


I believe the method Built uses is intermittent fasting:

Intermittent Fasting – Fears and Motivations – Critical MAS



> *Is fasting catabolic?* Not for pre-Agriculture man is wasn???t, but why not?  When you fast your insulin levels drop big time.  Your Growth Hormone (GH) levels increase.  Exercise, especially interval and weight training, also elevate GH levels.  GH is protein/muscle sparing and GH helps the body mobilize fat for fuel.  Not eating for long periods of time (starvation) is catabolic, short periods of fasting aren???t.  In a recent post titled Protein Breakdown by Brad Pilon, he cited data showing the body targets visceral fat over muscle by a significant amount, even using a full 7 day fast (non-IF).
> 
> "During a 7 day fast, your liver will lose 40% of its nitrogen (a marker of protein breakdown) and your visceral organs (your G.I. system) loses anywhere from 20-28%. Your muscle, skin and skeleton only lose around 8%."


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 7, 2010)

Arra said:


> I believe the method Built uses is intermittent fasting:
> 
> Intermittent Fasting ??? Fears and Motivations ??? Critical MAS


 
Very brief article which goes against basically everything I've learned so far. I don't want to hijack this thread so I'll make a seperate one in regards to this.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Built (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep, it's ideal for natty and assisted lifters alike. 

I'm stunned at how much easier it is to diet this way.


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2010)

max1 said:


> yes i could eat between 8-11pm but affraid i will put  on belly fat, im currently at 18%bf and i do have some fat on the abs.im 190lbs and been stuck on that weight for past 9 weeks.
> goal-200lbs
> 12 %bf



for the most part the whole eating before bedtime thing is bs especial for various athletes.  before bed you would want to consume things/proteins that are easily digestible like dairy, white fish, eggs, seafood, protein supplements, etc.  the metabolic rate only slows drastically at night for those with higher amounts of body fat.  for those with high amounts of lean/low body fat the difference between the resting metabolic rate and sleeping metabolic rate are slight.  the metabolism actually increases during the first sleep cycle then gradually slows until it hits the lowest point right before awakening.  this is also when test is released in it's greatest amounts right before awakening, morning wood.

the only thing you really want to look out for is high GI carbs at night or just simply consuming too many in the hours before bed.  elevated insulin levels blunt GH output which begin during the end of the 1st sleep cycle.


----------



## ATyler (Nov 9, 2010)

max1 said:


> i normally train about 7pm(75 minute session) and ive been told that you should consume a meal 30-60 minutes following your post training protien,carbs shake but im unable to do as i feel FULL.
> i hit the sack approx 11 pm but dont want to force feed myself and go to bed on full stomach so should i miss this meal?(i have 4 meals during the day prior to training)


 
Thats crazy man im always super hungry after im done lifting


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm stunned at how much easier it is to diet this way.



Ditto.  I know I have agreed with you on this in the past with regards to IF.  I have been using IF modified to suit my needs since P-funk introduced it to me, almost a year ago.  This is by far the easiest time I have had controlling my eating habits.


Check out Eat Stop Eat.  Pretty informative about IF.


----------



## Built (Nov 9, 2010)

My go-to source for info on IF is Martin Berkan's leangains blog. 

I'm still fiddling with the ideal timing, but it truly is remarkable how much easier this is than how I've cut before. Don't get me wrong, I'm not in love with being hungry early in the day, but it's not that big of a deal, and at least I get to be full for that first meal, and for the last one of the day. 

I remember when I first posted something about this back a few years ago; I braced for impact, and got a few hits - Patrick was one. I posted a link, he read it, tried it, and agreed. 

A few others aaahhh... were not quite so scientific in their approach LOL - bro-school dies hard with some.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 10, 2010)

Built said:


> My go-to source for info on IF is Martin Berkan's leangains blog.


Oh yeah forgot about his site.... will need to stop by and check it out.



> I'm still fiddling with the ideal timing, but it truly is remarkable how much easier this is than how I've cut before. Don't get me wrong, I'm not in love with being hungry early in the day, but it's not that big of a deal, and at least I get to be full for that first meal, and for the last one of the day.



Coffee or Green tea have been my friend for the morning hungry's.


----------



## Norton1977 (Nov 10, 2010)

Built said:


> You can't eat between 8PM and 11PM? Seriously? That's when I take in about half of my daily intake! I love going to bed full. However, if you can't, you can't.
> 
> Are you making gains? What are your goals?


 
Same as this guy. I eat like a horse at night, but my metabolism is through the roof


----------

